# صور من دير مارمتي في العراق



## †السريانيه† (11 أغسطس 2007)

اليكم  هذه الصور وهي لدير مارمتي في العراق وتحديدا محافظه نينوى
الدير  على الجبل وهناك زوار يقبلون لزيارته من مختلف  انحاء البلاد اتمنى ان تعجبكم​



















































سلام المسيح معكم​


----------



## My Rock (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

ياه.. قلبتي الذكريات يا السيريانية..
بالرغم من الترميم, بس الدير لسة محافظ على معالمه حتى بعد اكثر من 20 سنة..
شكرا على الصور الحلوة..
سلام و نعمة


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

ميرسى يا السريانيه على الصور الجميله واخدنا بركه ........... وربنا يحفظ الدير من كل شر ..........وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويعوضك خير يا روك .


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*



My Rock قال:


> ياه.. قلبتي الذكريات يا السيريانية..
> بالرغم من الترميم, بس الدير لسة محافظ على معالمه حتى بعد اكثر من 20 سنة..
> شكرا على الصور الحلوة..
> سلام و نعمة



احلى حاجه في حياة الانسان هي الذكريات وخاصه لما تكون جميله امنيتي  ان يعم الامان ويرجع الاستقرار وتقدر تزوره ياروك
ربنا معاك​


----------



## †السريانيه† (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

ميرسي يادونا على ردك الجميل  ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ابن الشرق (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

الدير من اقدم الاديرة في العالم 

مشكورة يا اختنا السريانية على الصور الحديثة للدير 


و يا رب يحمي العراق


----------



## baghdeda (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

صور رائعة لدير مار متى والذي نسميه ب "شيخ متى " والدير قريب جدا من بلدتي بغديدا قرةقوش وهو تابع للاخوة السريان الارثذكس .


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

*woooooooow
i remember when i visited it 
i was about 7 years old 
thaanx​*


----------



## the servant (11 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

جميل جدا السريانية,,,
بيفكرني بدير سانت كاترين عندنا في مصر
نفس الطراز بجد ربنا يبارك في شعبة وغنم مرعاة في العراق
ويرد بابل واشور والكلدان للعراق-امين


----------



## †السريانيه† (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

شكرا لمروركم  ربنا يباركم ويارب تحفظ كل الاديرة في كل مكان بلعالم​


----------



## twety (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

جمييييييييييل جدا بجد
شكل الدير رررررررررررائع وعلى طراز عالى 
شكله جميل جدا بجد
ونفسى اجى اخد بركه الدير
ربنا معاكوا
ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## jesus_son (12 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

*دير رائع يا سريانية بجد
شكرا اوى على الصور الجميلة دى
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا سريانية*​


----------



## †السريانيه† (15 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

شكرا تويتي وشكرا jesus_son  يارب بلمستقبل القريب تقدروا تزوروه وتاخذوا بركه 
ربنا يبارك فيكم  سلام المسيح معاكم​


----------



## فادية (21 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

الله يا  سريانيه 
ذكريتناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
بدير مار متي وبرحلات دير مار متي 
 يا رب احفظه واحفظ كل بلداتنا المسيحيه 
عشان نروح نزورها في يوم ما​


----------



## †السريانيه† (23 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

امين يافاديه  ربنا يحفظ كل الاديرة 
الموجودة في العراق ويبعد عنها كل مكروه
يارب يجي اليوم الي تيجي وتزوريه 
ميرسي لمرورك يافاديه
ربنا معاكي ياحببتي​


----------



## assyrian girl (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*



baghdeda قال:


> صور رائعة لدير مار متى والذي نسميه ب "شيخ متى " والدير قريب جدا من بلدتي بغديدا قرةقوش وهو تابع للاخوة السريان الارثذكس .



thank you so much for these nice picture and for baghdeda i just want to tell you that my grandmother from your place she is from بغديدا قرةقوش :new8:


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

جميل جدا انا اول مرة اعرف ان في دير في العراق​


----------



## lousa188114 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

جميل اوي وروعة الدير وبركة القديس مار متي تكون مع جميعنا 
وامين ربنا يحمي العراق ويحمي شعبها  
ولكل اخواتي العراقيين الذين مفارقين العراق  امين الرب يرجعكم  اليها سالمين 
ولاخواتي المقيمين بها الرب يحميكم و يظلل عليكم بستر جناحية 
في ااسم سيدي المسيح


----------



## نوار بهنام اسحق (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

شكرا اخي العزيزة على هذه الصور الروعة
وانا رايح للدير اكثر من مرة بس قبل الترميم وانشاء الله حزور الدير حاليا بعد الترميم متغير شوية
الرب معكي يحفظحي ويحميكي
اخوكي نوار


----------



## الكرمة (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

شكرا على الصور الرائعة والجديدة لانه مثلما تعلمون تم اعادة ترميمه من جديد لكن لحد الان لم ازوره بعد بالرغم من اننا من اهالي الموصل لكن الظروف لاتسمح الان انشاء الله بالايام المقبلة اذهب ولو ترون في يوم عيده يرتدي احلى الحلل ويكتظ بالزوار يوم 18 ايلول من كل عام هو عيد الشيخ مار متى


----------



## اريو (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

هلو عزيزتي السريانيه صور جميلا جدا للدير اكيد ملتقط الصور فنان ومبدع شكرا لك هل تسمحين لي ان اتعرف على شخصك انا عراقي من بخديدا قرقوش هذا اذا احببتي اكون شكرا لك


----------



## الملك العقرب (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

اللللللللللللله يا سريانية بجد روعة و مبهر مرسي ليكي علي هذه الصور الرائعة و في انتظار قصة صاحب الدير و قصة انشاء الدير


----------



## monlove (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: صور من دير مارمتي في العراق*

صور اكتر من رائعة 
وربنا يحافظ عليه ويتعمر اكتر واكتر


----------



## elol201030 (31 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على الصور الجميلة


----------



## عادل يوسف بطرس (31 أكتوبر 2008)

صور جميله جدا وماشيفينها من قبل عاشت ايد المصور والناشر معنا رغم احنا مصورين الدير لاكن ليست مثل هذة اكرر شكري ياسريانيه


----------

